
Show HN: Soldit, Selling digital products made easy - bluebeel
https://soldit.co
======
bluebeel
I designed this to be a simple Stripe-backend-as-a-service for people who want
to sell their digital products with ease. The key differences between this and
Stripe? What I gives you is - you don't need a server only a Stripe account!

If you use the old Stripe Checkout yourself, adding the widget to your front
end is really easy - but you also need to provide some code in the backend
that processes your form submission and then does the token exchange with
Stripe to actually make the charge on the customer's account. If you use their
new Checkout, you are redirected to their site where all the payment is taken
care of and you no longer need a backend. But Stripe only manages the payment
so you will need one way or another to provide your digital products to your
customers. It will surely be necessary that you implement this or find a
software or site which can do it for you.

So I come to provide a solution to this problem. You connect your Stripe
account, then you can simply upload your product, enter the price and start
selling on social media or your own website. SOLDIT takes care of file
storage, payment processing and product delivery to your customers. Plus,
you’ll get paid right away on your Stripe account.

In the future, I intend to add features such as coupons and integrations with
Mailchimp and this kind of service.

Bluebeel

------
jacobovidal
I don't understand the product. Why would someone use Soldit instead of
directly using Stripe?

~~~
bluebeel
I designed this to be a simple Stripe-backend-as-a-service for people who want
to sell their digital products with ease.

The key differences between this and Stripe? What I gives you is - you don't
need a server only a Stripe account!

If you use the old Stripe Checkout yourself, adding the widget to your front
end is really easy - but you also need to provide some code in the backend
that processes your form submission and then does the token exchange with
Stripe to actually make the charge on the customer's account. If you use their
new Checkout, you are redirected to their site where all the payment is taken
care of and you no longer need a backend. But Stripe only manages the payment
so you will need one way or another to provide your digital products to your
customers. It will surely be necessary that you implement this or find a
software or site which can do it for you.

So I come to provide a solution to this problem. You connect your Stripe
account, then you can simply upload your product, enter the price and start
selling on social media or your own website. SOLDIT takes care of file
storage, payment processing and product delivery to your customers. Plus,
you’ll get paid right away on your Stripe account.

In the future, I intend to add features such as coupons and integrations with
Mailchimp and this kind of service.

~~~
jacobovidal
Are you the same as checkoutpage.co?

~~~
bluebeel
Yes we can say that checkoutpage is one of my direct competitor. Checkoutpage
offers more features than me (at least for now) but the big difference is that
I wanted to focus on a feature and master it well. In my case, the sale of
digital products. The whole application is focused on that.

~~~
jacobovidal
Thanks for clarification! You should have a look at arengu.com

------
j-a-m-e-s
Thanks, great design. Signed up for early access.

